# anyone going to Devon County show? 20-22nd May



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

if so see you there


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Dexter

Yes we're taking the tradestand to the Devon Show this year. Really looking forward to it as we've not done that one before. Please come and say hi!
Here's a pic of the stand, not easy to miss!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i'll be there friday


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

terriermaid said:


> i'll be there friday


Don't forget to pop in and say Hi!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi Dexter
> 
> Yes we're taking the tradestand to the Devon Show this year. Really looking forward to it as we've not done that one before. Please come and say hi!
> Here's a pic of the stand, not easy to miss!


sure will if i can find you. you'll see me and oh with 6 roughs lol.

took me ages to find the show rings last year lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi Dexter
> 
> Yes we're taking the tradestand to the Devon Show this year. Really looking forward to it as we've not done that one before. Please come and say hi!
> Here's a pic of the stand, not easy to miss!


sure will if i can find you. will be there on Sat. expect it'll be chocca.

took me ages to find the show rings last year lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

nice looking trade stand. those interactive games look interesting.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

waggytailsstore said:


> Don't forget to pop in and say Hi!


i'll make sure i say hi this time lol


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

forcaste is hot for friday :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

dexter said:


> nice looking trade stand. those interactive games look interesting.


They are a good seller for us, our springers had the easier ones worked out in about 10 minutes but still get a lot of enjoyment from them. We are near the show rings they are behind us I think, seems to have show rings in the middle with trade stands round the outside!


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

terriermaid said:


> forcaste is hot for friday :thumbup::thumbup:


I certainly hope so. Be nice to have good weather for the whole show.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

waggytailsstore said:


> They are a good seller for us, our springers had the easier ones worked out in about 10 minutes but still get a lot of enjoyment from them. We are near the show rings they are behind us I think, seems to have show rings in the middle with trade stands round the outside!


c u there hope its not as hot as it was last year.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

terriermaid said:


> i'll make sure i say hi this time lol


Hi Terriermaid, I'm really sorry I missed you popping in. Didyou have agood show?



dexter said:


> c u there hope its not as hot as it was last year.


Hi, it waslovely to see you at the show, thank you for popping in and a very well done to Dexter! How did the rest of your day go? We certainly had a better day saturday. We got home about 6pm sun eve. Phew too hot!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

yes sorry i missed you ,had a good day lola won her open class but didnt get bob entered terrier fun racing and hurdles which she won both :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi Terriermaid, I'm really sorry I missed you popping in. Didyou have agood show?
> 
> Hi, it waslovely to see you at the show, thank you for popping in and a very well done to Dexter! How did the rest of your day go? We certainly had a better day saturday. We got home about 6pm sun eve. Phew too hot!


Hi was nice to meet you, if only briefly. Dexter got Group 3 in a large group. unfortunately the judge was very slow and we didn't get into the ring until after 5.30 !! was a long time to hang around after breed judging had finished at 11!!I never mmade it back to your stall as i was worried i'd miss the group judging . hope to catch up with you sometime and at last purchase a game or two from you. xx hope you were busy xx

p.s. been hot down there all week. x


----------

